# Will Stream work over ac wireless bridge?



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I have two Netgear's ac routers (one configured as a bridge). This gives me wireless speeds allowing streaming of bluray movies and seems on par with MoCA. I plan to connect the Stream to my primary router but my Tivo is wired to my bridge. 
Will this work?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe, but TiVo only officially supports MoCa or Ethernet so if it doesn't they wont help if it doesn't. 

If you're going to do it that way you should hook the Stream to the same leg of the network as the TiVo. That way TiVo to Stream is wired and the only part going over wifi is the compressed H.264 stream. 

Dan


----------



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

Makes no difference as the bridge presents ethernet to the stream.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, it makes a difference because if the connection is flaky, it won't work reliably.

It's REALLY annoying, but BOTH the Tivo and the Stream need to be able to connect to the Internet (to contact Tivo) while you're downloading/streaming a show. Seems completely unnecessary, since both are already registered to your account, and for example, I could download with kmttg without the Tivo seeing the internet.

I use a bridge (and admittedly, my connection is flakier than I previously thought it was) to connect upstairs (with the Tivo & Stream) to downstairs Internet.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

You really should investigate going to a moca connection. Its as reliable as a wired ethernet connection (in this application) and faster than the tivo can move data.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

AFAIK, the Moca adapters aren't dirt cheap anymore, so it would be a bunch of money.. Plus, I already need an amplifier upstairs, so I'm not sure if the Moca would still work as well (presumably it would be before the amplifier, but if I need to amplify my signal to get stable signal, maybe the moca frequencies would have the same issue?)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has MoCa adapaters for $50...
https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-networking.do

Also I use two seperate amplifiers to get a good TV signal in my house, and MoCa still works fine. A bad TV signal is usually caused by a low signal level coming into the house. That has no effect on MoCa because the MocA adapater generate their own signal.

Dan


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The actiontec moca adaptors are available from amazon as well for under $100 for a two pack and free shipping.

They just work. No setup.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

You may be ok with AC, but the connection quality will be the biggest question. AC is much faster then N so the speed will be there


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> The actiontec moca adaptors are available from amazon as well for under $100 for a two pack and free shipping.
> 
> They just work. No setup.


Where? I see nothing that inexpensive.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

herbman said:


> Where? I see nothing that inexpensive.


Ok so they are 120 this morning. Amazon prices change. Use camelcamelcamel to track if you like. They were 96 last week when I bought some. Tivo also sells them for 50 each.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

herbman said:


> Where? I see nothing that inexpensive.


You can also get actiontec fios routers from craigslist or ebay too. You can see the instructions here: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15984


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo has MoCa adapaters for $50...
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-networking.do


COol! When did they start selling those?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> COol! When did they start selling those?


I ordered one from TiVo back in May-12 for $79.99 and ordered another one on Sept-12 for $49.99.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Hm, interesting. Either I missed this or forgot. I have an old FiOS Actiontec router I need to hack into bridge mode to get a few more Ethernet jacks near my downstairs coax drop. But 50 bucks seems pretty reasonable - could find a use for that. Especially since it looks to have coax pass-thru, unlike my Actiontec.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Hm, interesting. Either I missed this or forgot. I have an old FiOS Actiontec router I need to hack into bridge mode to get a few more Ethernet jacks near my downstairs coax drop. But 50 bucks seems pretty reasonable - could find a use for that. Especially since it looks to have coax pass-thru, unlike my Actiontec.


Yep. It works great in my FiOS set-up providing both Coax and Ethernet to my 2-tuner Premiere and Ethernet to my Roku. I did have to add an Ethernet switch since it only has one Ethernet output.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davezatz said:


> COol! When did they start selling those?


Like a week after I paid $75 for one from Amazon.

Dan


----------

